# if anyone is interested in yaks



## SeaSalt (Apr 29, 2002)

there are couple tarpon 140s and drifters on sale on various boards (tf,kfs)...


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

the drifter is on my gullwing kayak carrier currently. the one posted on tf.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

ok help me out here tf???? i know the kfs kayak fishing stuff. tf please


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

tidalfish.com
chad has a tarpon 140 with the angler package for sale.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

OK so call me names and point and laugh but I been to both sites and cant find the yaks for sale that yall are talkn about.  I did see some killer outfitted yaks at the one site and the yak bug is chewn away at me. Can someone please post the direct links to the yaks for sale.


----------



## kq6 (Dec 16, 2003)

dont know how but if you go to tidalfish.com and click on the kayak fishing board, there are two listings. one from ovyaker75 and the other from chad.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Chad's number is (757) 348-2232


----------



## ov-yaker75 (Jun 3, 2005)

if someone is interested on the drifter just give me a ring 963-2211, the yak has a rudder, 3 scotty mounts(1 upfront,2 on the back) lowrance x-47, seat, and a pfd, Im asking a pretty low price for it.


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Ray, welcome aboard. Did you go out today? I went with Ric out to the first island this mourning. 

Robert


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

how didya do


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

ov-yaker75 said:


> if someone is interested on the drifter just give me a ring 963-2211, the yak has a rudder, 3 scotty mounts(1 upfront,2 on the back) lowrance x-47, seat, and a pfd, Im asking a pretty low price for it.



Great fishin with ya on SAt............thats a nice yak yer sellin!

Guys....it's a nice yak....Shooter...it's plenty fast and yer big @ss ain't gonna sink it.........


Ray,ya throwin tha paddle and seat in?......I know sumone's gonna gobble that purty yak up........

BTW...hope ta get up with ya soon!Got a Slam @ GV 2day,Nice Blue(20 in),Keeper flounder(but didn't get her up in tha boat,every bit 18 inches),and a striper(24).2 critters a cow nose and a butterfly

Tha Blue hit a storm,the Flounder hit a med retrieved storm....thought I was snagged fer a min  .....the striper hit squid  ...while I was puttin meat in tha cooler.





Tons of bait and splashes.....


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

anyone know what the tarpon 140 is selling for, no price listed on tidalfish.com


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Chad has reported that he has sold all of his kayaks that he was selling.


----------

